
Detroit is kicking Silicon Valley’s ass in the race to build self-driving cars - alphonsegaston
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/3/15164336/detroit-vs-silicon-valley-self-driving-car-navigant-ranking
======
alphonsegaston
Link to underlying study: [http://www.navigantresearch.com/research/navigant-
research-l...](http://www.navigantresearch.com/research/navigant-research-
leaderboard-report-automated-driving)

------
desireco42
Nobody believes this. This pure PR commissioned article. Shame on The Verge to
publish this.

I am all for competition, but at the moment, we are not seeing any of what
this article describes.

------
omarforgotpwd
Yeah fucking right. According to some bullshit market research company Detroit
is ahead even though Tesla is the only company with an easily software
updatable car with self driving hardware, and GM recently acquired Cruise for
their autonomous tech? Okay, sure. Clearly the financial markets do not agree
with this headline.

------
scarmig
Well, sounds like lots of money in GM if it's going to be the first with
autonomous car technology. Best get on it now when it's cheap. After all,
they've perfected the hard part of building the cars, and there's only the
trivial task of automating the driving that remains.

~~~
Sunset
/s^1024 ?

------
Sunset
But will they also be self-stealing cars?

